# Brand new self-built computer keeps freezing



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Processor: AMD Athlon X2 4600+
Mobo: Asus M2A-VM HDMI
Ram: Crucial Ballistix 2 × 1GB DDR2 @ 800 MHz.
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 320GB (XP SP2 still thinks its 130GB, but mobo realizes its 320GB)

So yea my major problem is it keeps freezing every once in a while and it tends to slow down a bunch when I do anything regarding CDs or DVDs.

One major blunder I made was that I saved installer files from my old computer, which apparently became infected and opened my new computer to trojans. Generally my CPU usage stays around the single digits. All I have running any given moment is AIM, Firefox, GoogleTalk, McAfee SecurityCenter, and on slightly rarer occasions iTunes. I've been running SpyBot and Ad-Aware but things keep coming back up, but my CPU usage is generally low...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you looked in Event Viewer for hints on what might be going on? . . Right Click on _*My Computer *_. . select _*Manage*_ . . _*Event Viewer *_. . look around the three sections for error messges


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what psu
check your tempretures and voltages
check the computer is clear of dust


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Asus Cool & Quiet reports that its running 2400 MHz. and that its CPU voltage in between 1.32 and 1.36 volts. CPU usage right now is between 0 and 4 percent. There is no dust, as it has just been built. I currently don't have the power specs on me.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Download and run SensorViewPro and check those temps for both at-rest and under-stress as dai suggested. This sounds like either a heat problem of a power supply problem. Please also list the power supply brand name, wattage, and the amps per rail listed on the side of the power supply.

Sensorview Pro program: 

http://www.stvsoft.com/index.php?opt...d=17&Itemid=33


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

resting condition


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you looked in Event Viewer?


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

looked at it and nothing seemed out of the ordinary


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the side off the case and post what is on the label on the side of the psu


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

while running Ewido

I'll post the power supply info once my scan ends and I can restart


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	2:47:41 PM 7/1/2007

+ Scan result:	



:mozilla.240:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.247realmedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.138:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.139:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.140:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.141:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.142:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.143:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.144:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.145:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.146:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.441:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.244:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : No action taken.
:mozilla.245:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : No action taken.
:mozilla.10:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.11:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.12:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.7:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.9:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.87:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : No action taken.
:mozilla.300:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : No action taken.
:mozilla.652:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : No action taken.
:mozilla.100:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.101:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.102:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.103:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.104:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.99:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.310:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : No action taken.
:mozilla.311:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : No action taken.
:mozilla.312:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : No action taken.
:mozilla.83:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.336:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : No action taken.
:mozilla.250:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.251:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.252:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.253:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.572:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.89:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.90:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.91:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.92:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.93:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.193:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Imrworldwide : No action taken.
:mozilla.194:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Imrworldwide : No action taken.
:mozilla.614:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : No action taken.
:mozilla.615:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : No action taken.
:mozilla.616:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : No action taken.
:mozilla.623:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : No action taken.
:mozilla.624:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : No action taken.
:mozilla.130:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : No action taken.
:mozilla.618:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Msn : No action taken.
:mozilla.619:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Msn : No action taken.
:mozilla.620:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Msn : No action taken.
:mozilla.28:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Netflame : No action taken.
:mozilla.683:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Paypal : No action taken.
:mozilla.259:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : No action taken.
:mozilla.260:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : No action taken.
:mozilla.261:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : No action taken.
:mozilla.262:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : No action taken.
:mozilla.263:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : No action taken.
:mozilla.153:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : No action taken.
:mozilla.154:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : No action taken.
:mozilla.480:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Realmedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.223:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : No action taken.
:mozilla.225:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : No action taken.
:mozilla.226:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : No action taken.
:mozilla.227:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : No action taken.
:mozilla.228:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : No action taken.
:mozilla.229:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : No action taken.
:mozilla.230:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : No action taken.
:mozilla.231:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : No action taken.
:mozilla.232:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : No action taken.
:mozilla.233:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : No action taken.
:mozilla.577:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : No action taken.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : No action taken.
:mozilla.234:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.235:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.236:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.237:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.238:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.239:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.131:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.132:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.133:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.134:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.135:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.254:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.255:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.256:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.257:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.258:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.151:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.505:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : No action taken.
:mozilla.506:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : No action taken.
:mozilla.507:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : No action taken.
:mozilla.508:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : No action taken.
:mozilla.530:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : No action taken.
:mozilla.531:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : No action taken.
:mozilla.532:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : No action taken.
:mozilla.533:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : No action taken.
:mozilla.534:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : No action taken.
:mozilla.535:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : No action taken.
:mozilla.536:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : No action taken.
:mozilla.94:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : No action taken.
:mozilla.95:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : No action taken.
:mozilla.605:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrends : No action taken.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrends : No action taken.
:mozilla.163:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.
:mozilla.164:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.
:mozilla.165:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.
:mozilla.166:C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.


::Report end

Ewido Scan (taken before deleting all)


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

That PSU is unrecognized by me, the majorities and the PSU regulating bodies, because it never passed UL certification and testing, and neither do we know the correct technical specifications... as pretty much *any* label can be slammed onto it and told to you, the customer, since UL hasn't approved it.

Which means it's very low-bad quality and the real specs are dubious.

Have a read o this on which PSU to buy and why: http://www.techsupportforum.com/

Your motherboard, CPU and HDD temperatures are looking too hot. They will be higher than that when unedr 100% load for 30 minutes, which is how you should test stability.

Which thermal interface material did you use between the heatsink and CPU?

Do you have any case fans in there (size/direction of flow)?

What's the ambient room temperature where the case is situated?


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

No case fans. Nothing between processor and heat sink. We just followed what our Asus mobo book told us. BTW I should mention that today when I needed to restart the modem and router (unplug replug method), the computer, not the speakers, generated a loud single continuing buzz that ended when i clicked the master power button on the surge protector. Ok so it looks like I need a new psu and some case fans


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

LeftIsTrembling said:


> No case fans.
> 
> I would suggest one in the back pulling out hot air and one in the front of the case pulling in cool air.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

i think there was a small coating of thermal paste on the bottom of the heat sink on top of the cpu, because when we were setting it up I noticed that there was some greyish chalky stuff on the processor.

For know what should I use as temporary solution in order to keep running this computer?


----------



## Ryu Hitokiri (Jun 25, 2007)

Case fans are a must. Get a 120mm and use SpeedFan to configure it to slower so it won't be as loud but will move the same air as an 80mm on high.

Take your heatsink and fan off and and wipe off the old thermal paste. Then put some thermal paste on the processor then put it back on. Those temps are pretty high. If there is a fan mounting near your hard drive I would use it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

For a temporary solution . . take the side off the case and aim a small fan at the CPU . . not very elegant, but will usually help with tempretures


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

As the guys here already said, you should redo the thermal paste to get that out of the way. Remove the old thermal paste using Q-tips or a lint-free cloth and acetone or pure alcohol (higher than 90%), be cautious not to scratch the core heatspreader and the base of the heatsink nor to spill liquid on the motherboard. Then follow these instructions to reapply the new paste.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*LeftIsTrembling:* Please give us your average room temperature, or even town temperature. :smile:

It's very important depending on where you live. If ambient temp. is 30C, then there's no point worrying over stock cooler 44C temps. That's just very natural then, and will explain your very hot motherboard and HDD temps. 49C is too hot for my liking, damage is done pretty quickly at those temps.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Somewhere between 75 to 90 degrees Fahrenheit due to the blazing SoCal sun.
Generally it would probably be around 83 without the AC on. When the AC is on, it goes down to 78-ish

As for the power supply. I'm looking into somewhere around 550 or 600 watts. I'm ordering a Radeon X1950 Pro soon. (single one only, my computer is not capable of crossfire).


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Found this fan in an old computer. Now what should I do?

Also its been restarting completely on its own...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do the psu first
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104015
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189008


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Considering that my parents won't pay that much and that the guy at PC-Club said 550W would be enough, what about these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817165004
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817162017


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't waste your time with those psu's there cheap you will be asking for more trouble, save your money, this is the least I would use

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=273506

I see from the pics you have no rear case fan, you need at a minimue, one case fan in the front blowing in and one in the rear blowing out


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

As Doby said, stay away from cheap PSU's. A 30$ 600W PSU is actually worse than a quality 300W PSU. Hardware components in a computer require clean voltages or they'll die and you don't want to play russian roulette with 1000$ worth hardware and priceless data.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Got this one from Frys
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153042


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Good one, here's a review :
http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/pure600/index2.php


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

LeftIsTrembling said:


> Got this one from Frys
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153042


That's not even close to the one Doby suggested in performance and quality, but much better than your previous one.

Once you install it, clean all the system out and see how your system works after that. :wink:


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Lot quieter. The CPU has been seen at 4303 MHz. a couple times =]. Thanks everyone. Getting casefans and a Radeon X1950 Pro soon.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Uggh. Last night when i was running aim and itunes, it froze...
The CPU temperature was around 36°.

Its currently running 46-51° while Ewido is running... with a fan pointed at it

How can I make sure this is not a trojan.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the x1950pro pulls 123w on it's own and you will need at least a 650w quality supply
if your parents are not willing to invest in a large enough quality supply for it,then there is not much point in getting it
to check for infection follow the steps here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=15968


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What Anti Virus/Spyware programs have you run?


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I used Ewido, Ad-aware, and Spybot and all they found were tracking cookies...

BTW I haven't bought the X1950 Pro yet, but the guys at Frys and PC-Club told me 550W would do and I have 600W. I have 30-days to return, so I'll wait a while before I do any more with the power supply.

I'll be getting fans ASAP and seeing if it still freezes. If it does I'll be calling ASUS...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

None of those are Anti-Virus . . what are you using for antivirus


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

simpswr said:


> None of those are Anti-Virus . . what are you using for antivirus


McAfee VirusScan.

BTW there is one other thing I ought to mention. My CPU fan connector takes three pins, and my mobo offers four pins for power. Right now, my CPU fan is connected, but one pin is out loose

Edit: my mom apparently found out the cpu wasn't clicked in properly and now it is running 35°C (37-39 with case closed on with one case fan)


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

> Edit: my mom apparently found out the cpu wasn't clicked in properly and now it is running 35°C (37-39 with case closed on with one case fan)


Is the computer still freezing?


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

it stopped freezing. I'm off to buy some fans so it keeps running like this.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Brand new self-built computer keeps freezing*

Ok i bought four Thermatake 80nm fans and installed two of them, but I'm starting up around 40°C and right now as I talk its hovering around 39°. Is this normal? Those are CPU temperatures. The system and hard drive are at 35°


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

LeftIsTrembling said:


> Ok i bought four Thermatake 80nm fans and installed two of them, but I'm starting up around 40°C and right now as I talk its hovering around 39°. Is this normal? Those are CPU temperatures. The system and hard drive are at 35°


Yes, since your ambient temps are petty high- summer.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Brand new self-built computer keeps freezing*

It just froze out of the blue at 38°. I'll give it some time to find out if it is an isolated incident, otherwise I'll comeback

I was only running AIM and Firefox


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: [SOLVED] Brand new self-built computer keeps freezing*

did your mom just click the heatsink down you have renew the paste everytime the h/s is disturbed in any way
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] Brand new self-built computer keeps freezing*

There's a problem somewhere on your system causing the freezing it seems, but I can't see *exactly* where so far. Try following all the conventional steps, such as what dai mentioned above, and then see how it goes.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

It just froze out of the blue after being on for several hours. Its really strange. I wasn't pressing my system at all. Just AIM and Windows Media Player were running...

I don't think its heat anymore. Should I reformat and reinstall XP?

Whatever got me pwned McAfee.









I can't even uninstall it... Running 56, shutting down due to heat


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

OK, Mcafee started to run, it began scanning and I went to shower. When I came back I found that my computer had restarted and was on my logon page


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Pandascan

Incident Status Location 

Spyware:Cookie/Atlas DMT Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.atdmt.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Advertising Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.advertising.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/QuestionMarket Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.questionmarket.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Mediaplex Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.mediaplex.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Tribalfusion Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.tribalfusion.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Doubleclick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.doubleclick.net/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Tribalfusion Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.tribalfusion.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Adrevolver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.adrevolver.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Casalemedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.casalemedia.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Adrevolver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.adrevolver.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/RealMedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.realmedia.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/BurstNet Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.burstnet.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Hitslink Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[counter.hitslink.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/YieldManager Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[ad.yieldmanager.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/FastClick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.fastclick.net/] 
Spyware:Cookie/WUpd Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.revenue.net/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Searchportal Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[searchportal.information.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/AdDynamix Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.ads.addynamix.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/PointRoll Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.ads.pointroll.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.statcounter.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Server.iad.Liveperson Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[server.iad.liveperson.net/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Serving-sys Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.serving-sys.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Serving-sys Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.bs.serving-sys.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Serving-sys Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.serving-sys.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/RealMedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.247realmedia.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Bluestreak Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.bluestreak.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Apmebf Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.apmebf.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Com.com Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[.com.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/onestat.com Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\54iavi6d.default\cookies.txt[stat.onestat.com/]

All tracking cookies


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/offender/***.png
Apparently my computer is clean


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

You're having a lot of ad cookies installed on your system, so I would block them through Firefox Tools>Options>Privacy (IIRC) and only allow those necessary and legitimate.

How did your system reach from 38 to 56? 18C is a big jump for the CPU you have and it's overheating. The Tcase should remain at 50C and below under the most stressful exaggerated conditions. It means you require thermal pasting and cooling. The processor you have is not a hotty by default, so it must be problematic cooling and/or heat transferability method which is giving rise to such temperatures at stock frequencies.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

As dai and Kalim already suggested you should unhook the heatsink, redo the thermal paste and re-seat the heatsink correctly. You'll find the instructions on removal and reinstallation of the cpu heatsink in your motherboard manual, Dai gave you the link with the instructions on how to redo the paste and if you don't know how to remove the old thermal paste, see post #19 in this thread.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

The thing is that the last two times it froze it was at 38


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

back to the psu
the paste
the hijack log


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

It will cost you nothing to redo the thermal paste, artic silver 5 sells at 5$ on newegg and the small applicator can last for ten uses. That way we'll know that's settled and we can look elsewhere without regrets.

As dai said you should redo the thermal paste each time the heatsink is moved to prevent air bubbles to form between the cpu and heatsink. Your cpu will last longer and suffer less from the hot days with some freshly applied thermal paste.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I put some Antec Formula 5 Silver Thermal compound and tis running 40-46 (mainly 43-ish) with AIM, Googletalk, Firefox, and a few other things running.
It spikes up at startup and when Norton is scanning

BTW I'm posting on another computer and it just went past 50 for a little bit when we started Firefox...

It still hasn't gone down back to 38-ish like it was though.

For whatever reason it told us to put on half-a-grain-of-uncooked-rice worth of paste on the cpu. We did that and we put about the same on the bottom of the sink.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you only put on top of the cpu,you have doubled up on it
redo it
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I just talked to my dad. What he put overall was around half-a-grain-of-rice


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm leaving the house for few hours. I have it running, so the cpu still has some work to do. I'll see if it freezes when i come back


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

please read the forum rules,
http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

dai said:


> please read the forum rules,
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php



Anyways, I've noticed it tends to freeze when I'm running AIM. It just froze twice in five minutes time when I was chatting on AIM. I'll try to uninstall AIM and see if it still freezes. It was running around 41-ish when it froze, so heat clearly is no longer the issue. (I re-read the guide that came with our thermal paste closely and we did follow the directions exactly how they should have been followed).


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

ok it just froze again when i was talking to my sister on GoogleTalk. Oddly, enough, the screen went black after it froze. The temperature wasn't high or anything. I think I'll reformat tomorrow/tonight and see if that is the problem..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

have you looked in Event Viewer for hints on what may be causing the freeze?


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

It just froze and went black twice right now while I was here at my desk not but not paying attention to my computer. I haven't gone back into Event Viewer because I have zero-spyware according to multiple tests, but I will right now anyway 
*opening event viewer*
ACEEventLog tab

7/6/2007	6:42:11 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-06 18:42:11:484 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:01668 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	6:42:11 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-06 18:42:11:500 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:01668 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	6:41:20 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-06 18:41:20:937 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01668 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	6:41:20 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-06 18:41:20:906 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01668 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	6:17:19 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-06 18:17:19:796 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:01020 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	6:17:19 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-06 18:17:19:406 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:01020 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	6:16:33 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-06 18:16:33:468 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01020 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	6:16:33 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-06 18:16:33:421 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01020 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	3:57:21 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-06 15:57:21:625 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:02200 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	3:57:21 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-06 15:57:21:578 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:02200 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	3:56:39 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-06 15:56:39:203 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:02200 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	3:56:39 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-06 15:56:39:171 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:02200 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	3:22:13 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-06 15:22:13:859 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:01324 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	3:22:13 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-06 15:22:13:718 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:01324 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	3:16:34 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-06 15:16:34:765 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01324 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	3:16:34 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-06 15:16:34:687 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01324 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	3:07:20 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000005: 2007-07-06 15:07:20:192 Exception <Removing ATI COM from ROT>: The object's type must be __ComObject or derived from __ComObject.--Parameter name: o
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Component.Runtime.Runtime::NotifyExiting processID:02224 threadIDHotKeyForm ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Component.Runtime, Version=2.0.2589.34533, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	2:14:51 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-06 14:14:51:702 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:02224 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	2:14:51 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-06 14:14:51:702 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:02224 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	2:13:48 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-06 14:13:48:500 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:02224 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	2:13:48 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-06 14:13:48:468 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:02224 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe  ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	2:02:07 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-06 14:02:07:937 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:03540 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	2:02:07 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-06 14:02:07:515 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:03540 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	2:01:23 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-06 14:01:23:375 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:03540 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	2:01:23 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-06 14:01:23:234 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:03540 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	11:38:23 AM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-06 11:38:23:640 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:00928 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	11:38:23 AM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-06 11:38:23:359 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:00928 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	11:38:08 AM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-06 11:38:08:718 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:00928 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	11:38:08 AM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-06 11:38:08:609 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:00928 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	11:24:21 AM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-06 11:24:21:615 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:03908 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	11:24:21 AM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-06 11:24:21:349 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:03908 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/6/2007	11:23:42 AM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-06 11:23:42:568 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:03908 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	11:23:42 AM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-06 11:23:42:427 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:03908 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/6/2007	12:44:40 AM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000005: 2007-07-06 00:44:40:078 Exception <Removing ATI COM from ROT>: The object's type must be __ComObject or derived from __ComObject.--Parameter name: o
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Component.Runtime.Runtime::NotifyExiting processID:00580 threadIDHotKeyForm ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Component.Runtime, Version=2.0.2589.34533, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/5/2007	6:08:18 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-05 18:08:18:000 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:00580 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/5/2007	6:08:17 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-05 18:08:17:875 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:00580 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/5/2007	6:07:21 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-05 18:07:21:015 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:00580 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/5/2007	6:07:20 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-05 18:07:20:953 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:00580 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/5/2007	6:03:25 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000005: 2007-07-05 18:03:25:671 Exception <Removing ATI COM from ROT>: The object's type must be __ComObject or derived from __ComObject.--Parameter name: o
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Component.Runtime.Runtime::NotifyExiting processID:02228 threadIDHotKeyForm ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Component.Runtime, Version=2.0.2589.34533, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/5/2007	5:58:52 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-05 17:58:52:875 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:02228 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/5/2007	5:58:52 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-05 17:58:52:796 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:02228 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/5/2007	5:57:54 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-05 17:57:54:234 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:02228 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/5/2007	5:57:54 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-05 17:57:54:171 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:02228 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/5/2007	5:51:41 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000005: 2007-07-05 17:51:41:531 Exception <Removing ATI COM from ROT>: The object's type must be __ComObject or derived from __ComObject.--Parameter name: o
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Component.Runtime.Runtime::NotifyExiting processID:01028 threadIDHotKeyForm ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Component.Runtime, Version=2.0.2589.34533, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/5/2007	5:32:44 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-05 17:32:44:515 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:01028 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/5/2007	5:32:44 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-05 17:32:44:375 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:01028 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/5/2007	5:31:36 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-05 17:31:36:234 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01028 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/5/2007	5:31:36 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-05 17:31:36:187 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01028 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/5/2007	1:08:51 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000005: 2007-07-05 13:08:51:515 Exception <Removing ATI COM from ROT>: The object's type must be __ComObject or derived from __ComObject.--Parameter name: o
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Component.Runtime.Runtime::NotifyExiting processID:02160 threadIDHotKeyForm ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Component.Runtime, Version=2.0.2589.34533, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/5/2007	1:02:39 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-05 13:02:39:640 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:02160 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/5/2007	1:02:39 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-05 13:02:39:421 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:02160 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/5/2007	1:01:47 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-05 13:01:47:703 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:02160 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/5/2007	1:01:47 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-05 13:01:47:562 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:02160 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/5/2007	7:55:47 AM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000005: 2007-07-05 07:55:47:875 Exception <Removing ATI COM from ROT>: The object's type must be __ComObject or derived from __ComObject.--Parameter name: o
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Component.Runtime.Runtime::NotifyExiting processID:01152 threadIDHotKeyForm ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Component.Runtime, Version=2.0.2589.34533, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/5/2007	7:53:15 AM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-05 07:53:15:578 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:01152 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/5/2007	7:53:15 AM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-05 07:53:15:593 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:01152 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/5/2007	7:51:47 AM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-05 07:51:47:296 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01152 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/5/2007	7:51:47 AM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-05 07:51:47:203 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01152 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/4/2007	11:14:19 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-04 23:14:19:718 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:01224 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/4/2007	11:14:19 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-04 23:14:19:265 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:01224 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/4/2007	11:12:53 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-04 23:12:53:203 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01224 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/4/2007	11:12:53 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-04 23:12:53:125 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01224 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/4/2007	10:02:09 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-04 22:02:09:625 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:01756 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/4/2007	10:02:09 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-04 22:02:09:625 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:01756 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/4/2007	10:01:51 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-04 22:01:51:500 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01756 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/4/2007	10:01:51 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-04 22:01:51:421 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01756 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/4/2007	9:32:56 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-04 21:32:56:015 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:01212 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/4/2007	9:32:56 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-04 21:32:56:046 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:01212 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/4/2007	9:32:13 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-04 21:32:13:984 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01212 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/4/2007	9:32:13 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-04 21:32:13:953 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01212 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/4/2007	8:57:05 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-04 20:57:05:843 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:01164 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/4/2007	8:57:05 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-04 20:57:05:781 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:01164 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/4/2007	8:56:07 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-04 20:56:07:796 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01164 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/4/2007	8:56:07 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-04 20:56:07:718 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01164 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/4/2007	8:47:10 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000005: 2007-07-04 20:47:10:593 Exception <Removing ATI COM from ROT>: The object's type must be __ComObject or derived from __ComObject.--Parameter name: o
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Component.Runtime.Runtime::NotifyExiting processID:01204 threadIDHotKeyForm ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Component.Runtime, Version=2.0.2589.34533, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/4/2007	8:43:39 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000004: 2007-07-04 20:43:39:781 Exception <Load>: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Branding.dll' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.LOG.Foundation.Implementation.Branding::LoadBrandingResource processID:01204 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Systemtray) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameLOG.Foundation.Implementation, Version=2.0.2589.34833, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/4/2007	8:43:37 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000003: 2007-07-04 20:43:37:656 Exception <atixcode.dll>: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {981145A7-E08E-48F3-A1C4-52C28BCAAAF9} failed due to the following error: 80040154.
Exception Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared.TC_Component::CheckTrancodeComObject processID:01204 threadIDCCCThreadNew:Wizard) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Aspect.TransCode.Graphics.Shared, Version=2.0.2560.26012, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
************************************************************************************************************************

7/4/2007	8:42:42 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000002: 2007-07-04 20:42:42:765 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\skins\ccc-skins.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01204 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7/4/2007	8:42:42 PM	ACEEventLogSource	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	0000000001: 2007-07-04 20:42:42:734 Failed to merge manifest file: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml with exception: Could not find file 'C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\Core-Static.xml'.
Error Called by: ATI.ACE.CLI.Foundation.MergeManifest::ReadManifest processID:01204 threadID ) domainNameccc.exe ) assemblyNameCLI.Foundation.XManifest, Version=2.0.2560.26040, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=90ba9c70f846762e)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

It just froze after posting that prior post. I'm removing AIM again

Applications tab
7/6/2007	6:41:43 PM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	6:41:39 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5069.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/6/2007	6:41:28 PM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	6:41:28 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service has started.
7/6/2007	6:41:28 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service is starting.
7/6/2007	6:41:28 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Rolling back the schedule; execution will occur at approximately 6:46 PM.
7/6/2007	6:41:28 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Service started.
7/6/2007	6:41:19 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	6:40:50 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service has started.
7/6/2007	6:40:50 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/6/2007	6:40:50 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service is starting.
7/6/2007	6:40:50 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	6:40:50 PM	SymAppCore	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SymAppCore ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	6:40:50 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	6:40:50 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	6:40:50 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	6:40:50 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	6:16:51 PM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	6:16:47 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5069.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/6/2007	6:16:41 PM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	6:16:37 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service has started.
7/6/2007	6:16:37 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service is starting.
7/6/2007	6:16:37 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Rolling back the schedule; execution will occur at approximately 6:21 PM.
7/6/2007	6:16:37 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Service started.
7/6/2007	6:16:31 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	6:16:02 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service has started.
7/6/2007	6:16:02 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service is starting.
7/6/2007	6:16:02 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/6/2007	6:16:02 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	6:16:02 PM	SymAppCore	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SymAppCore ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	6:16:02 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	6:16:02 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	6:16:02 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	6:16:02 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	5:59:41 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 7:04 PM.
7/6/2007	5:59:41 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/6/2007	5:58:55 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/6/2007	5:03:31 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 5:58 PM.
7/6/2007	5:03:31 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/6/2007	5:02:57 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/6/2007	4:55:50 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 5:02 PM.
7/6/2007	4:55:50 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/6/2007	4:55:12 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/6/2007	4:39:40 PM	MsiInstaller	Information	None	11725	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	Product: QuickTime -- Removal failed.
7/6/2007	4:02:40 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 4:55 PM.
7/6/2007	4:02:40 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/6/2007	4:01:46 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/6/2007	3:57:00 PM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	3:56:57 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5069.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/6/2007	3:56:48 PM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	3:56:45 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service has started.
7/6/2007	3:56:45 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service is starting.
7/6/2007	3:56:44 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Rolling back the schedule; execution will occur at approximately 4:01 PM.
7/6/2007	3:56:44 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Service started.
7/6/2007	3:56:37 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	3:56:10 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service has started.
7/6/2007	3:56:09 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service is starting.
7/6/2007	3:56:09 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/6/2007	3:56:09 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	3:56:09 PM	SymAppCore	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SymAppCore ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	3:56:09 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	3:56:09 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	3:56:09 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	3:56:09 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	3:45:05 PM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/6/2007	3:45:01 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5069.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/6/2007	3:44:23 PM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	3:44:23 PM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Calling RegisterServiceCtrlHandlerEx()....
7/6/2007	3:22:51 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 4:15 PM.
7/6/2007	3:22:51 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/6/2007	3:22:20 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5068.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/6/2007	3:21:55 PM	McLogEvent	Error	None	5051	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	A thread in process C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe took longer than 90000 ms to complete a request.
The process will be terminated. Thread id : 3408 (0xd50)
Thread address : 0x7C90EB94
Thread message : 

Build VSCORE.13.3.2.101 / 5100.194
Object being scanned = \Device\HarddiskVolume1\Program Files\McAfee\MSC\mcltvers.ini
by C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
7200(0)(0)
7595(0)(0)
7005(0)(0)
7004(0)(0)
5006(0)(0)
5004(0)(0)
5003(0)(0)
5002(0)(1)

7/6/2007	3:21:36 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/6/2007	3:19:25 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5068.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/6/2007	3:19:17 PM	McLogEvent	Error	None	5051	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	A thread in process C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe took longer than 90000 ms to complete a request.
The process will be terminated. Thread id : 3724 (0xe8c)
Thread address : 0x7C90EB94
Thread message : 

Build VSCORE.13.3.2.101 / 5100.194
Object being scanned = \Device\HarddiskVolume1\Program Files\McAfee\MSC\mcmispps.dll
by SYSTEM
4(0)(0)
4(0)(0)
7200(0)(0)
7595(0)(0)
7005(0)(0)
7004(0)(0)
5006(0)(0)
5004(0)(0)

7/6/2007	3:16:45 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5068.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/6/2007	3:16:39 PM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	3:16:36 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service has started.
7/6/2007	3:16:36 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service is starting.
7/6/2007	3:16:36 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Rolling back the schedule; execution will occur at approximately 3:21 PM.
7/6/2007	3:16:36 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Service started.
7/6/2007	3:16:33 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	3:15:59 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/6/2007	3:15:59 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	3:15:59 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service has started.
7/6/2007	3:15:59 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service is starting.
7/6/2007	3:15:59 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	3:15:59 PM	SymAppCore	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SymAppCore ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	3:15:59 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	3:15:59 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	3:15:59 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	2:20:09 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 3:12 PM.
7/6/2007	2:20:09 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/6/2007	2:19:21 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/6/2007	2:14:42 PM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	2:14:29 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5068.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/6/2007	2:14:23 PM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	2:14:20 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service has started.
7/6/2007	2:14:20 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service is starting.
7/6/2007	2:14:19 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Rolling back the schedule; execution will occur at approximately 2:19 PM.
7/6/2007	2:14:19 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Service started.
7/6/2007	2:13:46 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	2:13:43 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service has started.
7/6/2007	2:13:43 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/6/2007	2:13:43 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	2:13:43 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service is starting.
7/6/2007	2:13:43 PM	SymAppCore	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SymAppCore ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	2:13:43 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	2:13:43 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	2:13:43 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	2:13:43 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	2:06:32 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 2:59 PM.
7/6/2007	2:06:32 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/6/2007	2:05:38 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/6/2007	2:01:18 PM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	2:01:12 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	2:00:46 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5068.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/6/2007	2:00:40 PM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	2:00:37 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service has started.
7/6/2007	2:00:37 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service is starting.
7/6/2007	2:00:37 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Rolling back the schedule; execution will occur at approximately 2:05 PM.
7/6/2007	2:00:37 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Service started.
7/6/2007	2:00:00 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service has started.
7/6/2007	2:00:00 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service is starting.
7/6/2007	2:00:00 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/6/2007	2:00:00 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	2:00:00 PM	SymAppCore	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SymAppCore ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	1:59:59 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	1:59:59 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	1:59:59 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	1:59:59 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	1:37:48 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 2:42 PM.
7/6/2007	1:37:48 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/6/2007	1:37:14 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/6/2007	12:41:49 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 1:37 PM.
7/6/2007	12:41:49 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/6/2007	12:41:15 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/6/2007	12:34:08 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 12:41 PM.
7/6/2007	12:34:08 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/6/2007	12:33:18 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/6/2007	11:40:46 AM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 12:33 PM.
7/6/2007	11:40:46 AM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/6/2007	11:39:40 AM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/6/2007	11:38:03 AM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	11:37:58 AM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	11:35:31 AM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/6/2007	11:35:19 AM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	11:35:19 AM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Calling RegisterServiceCtrlHandlerEx()....
7/6/2007	11:34:47 AM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5068.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/6/2007	11:34:38 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service has started.
7/6/2007	11:34:38 AM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	11:34:38 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service is starting.
7/6/2007	11:34:37 AM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Rolling back the schedule; execution will occur at approximately 11:39 AM.
7/6/2007	11:34:37 AM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Service started.
7/6/2007	11:34:01 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service has started.
7/6/2007	11:34:01 AM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/6/2007	11:34:01 AM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	11:34:01 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service is starting.
7/6/2007	11:34:01 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	11:34:01 AM	SymAppCore	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SymAppCore ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	11:34:01 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	11:34:01 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	11:34:01 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	11:28:41 AM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 12:21 PM.
7/6/2007	11:28:40 AM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/6/2007	11:27:22 AM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/6/2007	11:23:35 AM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	11:23:33 AM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	11:23:10 AM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/6/2007	11:23:04 AM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	11:23:04 AM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Calling RegisterServiceCtrlHandlerEx()....
7/6/2007	11:22:54 AM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/6/2007	11:23:17 AM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Calling RegisterServiceCtrlHandlerEx()....
7/6/2007	11:23:15 AM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5068.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/6/2007	11:23:05 AM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	11:23:04 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service has started.
7/6/2007	11:23:04 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service is starting.
7/6/2007	11:23:04 AM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Rolling back the schedule; execution will occur at approximately 11:28 AM.
7/6/2007	11:23:04 AM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Service started.
7/6/2007	11:22:29 AM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/6/2007	11:22:29 AM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	11:22:29 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service has started.
7/6/2007	11:22:29 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service is starting.
7/6/2007	11:22:29 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	11:22:29 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	11:22:29 AM	SymAppCore	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SymAppCore ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/6/2007	11:22:29 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service has started.
7/6/2007	11:22:29 AM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service is starting.
7/6/2007	12:44:49 AM	Userenv	Warning	None	1517	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Windows saved user DEVEN\Administrator registry while an application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the user's registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use. 

This is often caused by services running as a user account, try configuring the services to run in either the LocalService or NetworkService account.
7/6/2007	12:23:33 AM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 1:28 AM.
7/6/2007	12:23:33 AM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/6/2007	12:22:57 AM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/5/2007	11:17:00 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 12:22 AM.
7/5/2007	11:17:00 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/5/2007	11:16:22 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/5/2007	10:18:37 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 11:16 PM.
7/5/2007	10:18:37 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/5/2007	10:17:59 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/5/2007	10:12:00 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 10:17 PM.
7/5/2007	10:12:00 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/5/2007	10:11:14 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/5/2007	9:54:01 PM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/5/2007	9:53:37 PM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	9:53:37 PM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Calling RegisterServiceCtrlHandlerEx()....
7/5/2007	9:17:06 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 10:11 PM.
7/5/2007	9:17:06 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/5/2007	9:16:16 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/5/2007	8:11:36 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 9:16 PM.
7/5/2007	8:11:36 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/5/2007	8:10:46 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/5/2007	7:15:21 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 8:10 PM.
7/5/2007	7:15:21 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/5/2007	7:14:29 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/5/2007	7:07:22 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 7:14 PM.
7/5/2007	7:07:22 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/5/2007	7:06:29 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/5/2007	6:13:53 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 7:06 PM.
7/5/2007	6:13:53 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/5/2007	6:12:47 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/5/2007	6:08:11 PM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	6:07:54 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5068.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/5/2007	6:07:45 PM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	6:07:45 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service has started.
7/5/2007	6:07:45 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service is starting.
7/5/2007	6:07:45 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Rolling back the schedule; execution will occur at approximately 6:12 PM.
7/5/2007	6:07:45 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Service started.
7/5/2007	6:07:19 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	6:07:08 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service has started.
7/5/2007	6:07:08 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service is starting.
7/5/2007	6:07:08 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/5/2007	6:07:08 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	6:07:08 PM	SymAppCore	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SymAppCore ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	6:07:08 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service has started.
7/5/2007	6:07:08 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service is starting.
7/5/2007	6:07:08 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service has started.
7/5/2007	6:07:08 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service is starting.
7/5/2007	6:03:25 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 9:33 PM.
7/5/2007	6:03:25 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Warning	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: warning

Automatic LiveUpdate produced an unexpected exit code: -1073741502; advancing schedule...
7/5/2007	6:03:25 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/5/2007	6:03:23 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/5/2007	5:58:34 PM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	5:58:30 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5068.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/5/2007	5:58:20 PM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	5:58:20 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service has started.
7/5/2007	5:58:20 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service is starting.
7/5/2007	5:58:20 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Rolling back the schedule; execution will occur at approximately 6:03 PM.
7/5/2007	5:58:20 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Service started.
7/5/2007	5:57:52 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	5:57:45 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service has started.
7/5/2007	5:57:45 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service is starting.
7/5/2007	5:57:45 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/5/2007	5:57:45 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	5:57:45 PM	SymAppCore	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SymAppCore ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	5:57:45 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service has started.
7/5/2007	5:57:45 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service is starting.
7/5/2007	5:57:45 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service has started.
7/5/2007	5:57:45 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service is starting.
7/5/2007	5:51:46 PM	Userenv	Warning	None	1517	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Windows saved user DEVEN\Administrator registry while an application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the user's registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use. 

This is often caused by services running as a user account, try configuring the services to run in either the LocalService or NetworkService account.
7/5/2007	5:38:03 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

The next run has been scheduled to occur at approximately 6:30 PM.
7/5/2007	5:38:03 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Automatic LiveUpdate has terminated.
7/5/2007	5:36:55 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Scheduler launched Automatic LiveUpdate.
7/5/2007	5:33:20 PM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/5/2007	5:32:24 PM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	5:32:24 PM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Calling RegisterServiceCtrlHandlerEx()....
7/5/2007	5:32:12 PM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	5:32:04 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5068.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/5/2007	5:31:54 PM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	5:31:53 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service has started.
7/5/2007	5:31:53 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'CLTNetCnService' service is starting.
7/5/2007	5:31:53 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Rolling back the schedule; execution will occur at approximately 5:36 PM.
7/5/2007	5:31:53 PM	Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler	Information	Scheduler Events 101	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Information Level: success

Service started.
7/5/2007	5:31:34 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	5:31:17 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service has started.
7/5/2007	5:31:17 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'LiveUpdate Notice Ex' service is starting.
7/5/2007	5:31:16 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/5/2007	5:31:16 PM	LiveUpdate Notice Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( LiveUpdate Notice Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	5:31:16 PM	SymAppCore	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( SymAppCore ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/5/2007	5:31:16 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service has started.
7/5/2007	5:31:16 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	35	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service has started.
7/5/2007	5:31:16 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccEvtMgr' service is starting.
7/5/2007	5:31:16 PM	ccSvcHst	Information	None	34	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The 'ccSetMgr' service is starting.
7/4/2007	4:12:46 PM	MsiInstaller	Error	None	11305	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	Product: Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage -- Error 1305. Setup cannot read file C:\WINDOWS\system32\FM20.DLL. Check your connection to the network, or CD-ROM drive. For other potential solutions to this problem, see E:\FILES\PFILES\MSOFFICE\OFFICE10\1033\SETUP.HLP.
7/4/2007	4:10:03 PM	MsiInstaller	Information	None	11708	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	Product: Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage -- Installation operation failed.
7/4/2007	4:09:21 PM	MsiInstaller	Information	None	11707	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	Product: Microsoft Office 2000 Premium -- Installation operation completed successfully.
7/4/2007	4:08:49 PM	WinMgmt	Warning	None	5603	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	A provider, OffProv, has been registered in the WMI namespace, Root\MSAPPS, but did not specify the HostingModel property. This provider will be run using the LocalSystem account. This account is privileged and the provider may cause a security violation if it does not correctly impersonate user requests. Ensure that provider has been reviewed for security behavior and update the HostingModel property of the provider registration to an account with the least privileges possible for the required functionality.
7/4/2007	4:08:49 PM	WinMgmt	Warning	None	5603	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	A provider, OffProv, has been registered in the WMI namespace, Root\MSAPPS, but did not specify the HostingModel property. This provider will be run using the LocalSystem account. This account is privileged and the provider may cause a security violation if it does not correctly impersonate user requests. Ensure that provider has been reviewed for security behavior and update the HostingModel property of the provider registration to an account with the least privileges possible for the required functionality.
7/4/2007	3:49:51 PM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/4/2007	3:49:41 PM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/4/2007	3:49:41 PM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Calling RegisterServiceCtrlHandlerEx()....
7/4/2007	3:08:32 PM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/4/2007	3:08:20 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5066.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/4/2007	3:08:18 PM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	DEVEN	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
7/4/2007	3:08:12 PM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/4/2007	2:49:27 PM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/4/2007	2:34:50 PM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	DEVEN	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
7/4/2007	2:34:49 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5066.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/4/2007	2:34:45 PM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/4/2007	2:33:04 PM	Userenv	Warning	None	1517	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Windows saved user DEVEN\Administrator registry while an application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the user's registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use. 

This is often caused by services running as a user account, try configuring the services to run in either the LocalService or NetworkService account.
7/4/2007	2:31:25 PM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/4/2007	2:30:54 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5066.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/4/2007	2:30:53 PM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	DEVEN	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
7/4/2007	2:30:48 PM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/4/2007	2:29:05 PM	Userenv	Warning	None	1517	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Windows saved user DEVEN\Administrator registry while an application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the user's registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use. 

This is often caused by services running as a user account, try configuring the services to run in either the LocalService or NetworkService account.
7/4/2007	2:25:06 PM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/4/2007	2:24:21 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5066.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/4/2007	2:24:21 PM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	DEVEN	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
7/4/2007	2:24:16 PM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/4/2007	2:16:25 PM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/4/2007	2:16:22 PM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5066.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/4/2007	2:16:19 PM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	DEVEN	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
7/4/2007	2:16:15 PM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/4/2007	12:22:00 PM	Userenv	Warning	None	1517	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Windows saved user DEVEN\Administrator registry while an application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the user's registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use. 

This is often caused by services running as a user account, try configuring the services to run in either the LocalService or NetworkService account.
7/4/2007	11:28:53 AM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service stopped.
7/4/2007	11:28:37 AM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/4/2007	11:28:36 AM	mcmispupdmgr	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( mcmispupdmgr ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Calling RegisterServiceCtrlHandlerEx()....
7/4/2007	11:28:26 AM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/4/2007	11:28:22 AM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5066.0000

Number of signatures in EXTRA.DAT : None
Names of threats that EXTRA.DAT can detect : None
7/4/2007	11:28:20 AM	SecurityCenter	Information	None	1800	N/A	DEVEN	The Windows Security Center Service has started.
7/4/2007	11:28:14 AM	McAfee HackerWatch Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( McAfee HackerWatch Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/4/2007	12:50:06 AM	iPod Service	Information	None	0	N/A	DEVEN	The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( iPod Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.
7/4/2007	12:50:03 AM	McLogEvent	Information	None	5000	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	McShield service started.
Engine version : 5100.0194
DAT version : 5066.0000


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Most of those point to the Video Card driver . . you can download the newest ATI drivers and it may take care of the freezes


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

A lot of the errors in the second batch seem to be related to Ipod and McAfee . . you might try uninstall and reinstall that software


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

That wasn't all the Application log, just a good chunk of it

System tab (not all just a good chunk of it)
7/6/2007	6:47:24 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	6:46:29 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:46:29 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:45:04 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Performance Logs and Alerts service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	6:45:04 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Performance Logs and Alerts service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:45:04 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	The Performance Logs and Alerts service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:45:03 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Performance Logs and Alerts service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	6:45:03 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Performance Logs and Alerts service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:45:03 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	The Performance Logs and Alerts service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:42:11 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:42:11 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:42:00 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:42:00 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:42:00 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:41:56 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:41:54 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:41:51 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	6:41:51 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:41:51 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:41:51 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:41:51 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:41:51 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The iPod Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:41:51 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The iPod Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:41:51 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:41:51 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:41:51 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Telephony service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:41:51 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:41:51 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SRTSP service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:41:41 PM	SRTSP	Information	None	2003	N/A	DEVEN	Symantec Antivirus minifilter successfully loaded.
7/6/2007	6:41:18 PM	Dhcp	Warning	None	1003	N/A	DEVEN	Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 001A9277237D. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
7/6/2007	6:40:49 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6005	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was started.
7/6/2007	6:40:49 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6009	N/A	DEVEN	Microsoft (R) Windows (R) 5.01. 2600 Service Pack 2 Multiprocessor Free.
7/6/2007	6:17:17 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:17:17 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:17:08 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	6:17:04 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:17:03 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:17:02 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:17:01 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:17:01 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:17:01 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:17:00 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:16:56 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:16:56 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The iPod Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:16:56 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The iPod Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:16:56 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:16:56 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:16:56 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:16:56 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Telephony service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	6:16:56 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:16:56 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SRTSP service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	6:16:49 PM	SRTSP	Information	None	2003	N/A	DEVEN	Symantec Antivirus minifilter successfully loaded.
7/6/2007	6:16:28 PM	Dhcp	Warning	None	1003	N/A	DEVEN	Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 001A9277237D. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
7/6/2007	6:16:01 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6005	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was started.
7/6/2007	6:16:01 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6009	N/A	DEVEN	Microsoft (R) Windows (R) 5.01. 2600 Service Pack 2 Multiprocessor Free.
7/6/2007	5:59:46 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	5:59:05 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Symantec Core LC service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	5:59:03 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Symantec Core LC service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	5:58:55 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	5:58:55 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	5:25:11 PM	Tcpip	Warning	None	4226	N/A	DEVEN	TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts.
7/6/2007	5:03:37 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	5:02:57 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	5:02:57 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	4:55:54 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	4:55:11 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	4:55:11 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	4:49:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Windows Installer service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	4:39:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Application Management service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	4:39:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	The Application Management service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	4:39:37 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Windows Installer service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	4:39:37 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Windows Installer service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	4:02:45 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	4:01:45 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	4:01:45 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:57:25 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:57:25 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:57:18 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:57:17 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	3:57:14 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:57:14 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:57:12 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:57:12 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:57:12 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Telephony service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:57:11 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:57:11 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:57:11 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:57:11 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:57:11 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:57:02 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:57:02 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The iPod Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:57:02 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The iPod Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:57:02 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:57:02 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SRTSP service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:56:58 PM	SRTSP	Information	None	2003	N/A	DEVEN	Symantec Antivirus minifilter successfully loaded.
7/6/2007	3:56:36 PM	Dhcp	Warning	None	1003	N/A	DEVEN	Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 001A9277237D. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
7/6/2007	3:56:08 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6005	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was started.
7/6/2007	3:56:08 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6009	N/A	DEVEN	Microsoft (R) Windows (R) 5.01. 2600 Service Pack 2 Multiprocessor Free.
7/6/2007	3:45:05 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	3:44:23 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:44:23 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:28:51 PM	Tcpip	Warning	None	4226	N/A	DEVEN	TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts.
7/6/2007	3:22:57 PM	Service Control Manager	Error	None	7032	N/A	DEVEN	The Service Control Manager tried to take a corrective action (Restart the service) after the unexpected termination of the McAfee Real-time Scanner service, but this action failed with the following error: 
An instance of the service is already running. 
7/6/2007	3:22:56 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	3:22:20 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The McAfee Real-time Scanner service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:22:16 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The McAfee Real-time Scanner service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:21:57 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:21:57 PM	Service Control Manager	Error	None	7031	N/A	DEVEN	The McAfee Real-time Scanner service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
7/6/2007	3:21:56 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:21:56 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:21:56 PM	Service Control Manager	Error	None	7032	N/A	DEVEN	The Service Control Manager tried to take a corrective action (Restart the service) after the unexpected termination of the McAfee Real-time Scanner service, but this action failed with the following error: 
An instance of the service is already running. 
7/6/2007	3:19:25 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The McAfee Real-time Scanner service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:19:24 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:19:24 PM	Service Control Manager	Error	None	7000	N/A	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion. 
7/6/2007	3:19:23 PM	Service Control Manager	Error	None	7009	N/A	DEVEN	Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the Application Layer Gateway Service service to connect.
7/6/2007	3:19:23 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:19:23 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:19:23 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:19:23 PM	Service Control Manager	Error	None	7011	N/A	DEVEN	Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for a transaction response from the mcpromgr service.
7/6/2007	3:19:23 PM	Service Control Manager	Error	None	7000	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion. 
7/6/2007	3:19:23 PM	Service Control Manager	Error	None	7009	N/A	DEVEN	Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service to connect.
7/6/2007	3:19:23 PM	Service Control Manager	Error	None	7000	N/A	DEVEN	The iPod Service service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion. 
7/6/2007	3:19:23 PM	Service Control Manager	Error	None	7009	N/A	DEVEN	Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the iPod Service service to connect.
7/6/2007	3:19:23 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	3:19:23 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:19:23 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SRTSP service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	3:19:10 PM	DCOM	Error	None	10010	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The server {C7E39D60-7A9F-42BF-ABB1-03DC0FA4F493} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.
7/6/2007	3:19:10 PM	DCOM	Error	None	10010	NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE	DEVEN	The server {73E709EA-5D93-4B2E-BBB0-99B7938DA9E4} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.
7/6/2007	3:18:44 PM	DCOM	Error	None	10010	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The server {76DEF3AC-2910-4234-9EE2-C81B2D45833A} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.
7/6/2007	3:17:17 PM	DCOM	Error	None	10005	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	"DCOM got error ""The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion. "" attempting to start the service iPod Service with arguments """" in order to run the server:
{063D34A4-BF84-4B8D-B699-E8CA06504DDE}"
7/6/2007	3:16:46 PM	SRTSP	Information	None	2003	N/A	DEVEN	Symantec Antivirus minifilter successfully loaded.
7/6/2007	3:16:25 PM	Dhcp	Warning	None	1003	N/A	DEVEN	Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 001A9277237D. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
7/6/2007	3:15:58 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6005	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was started.
7/6/2007	3:15:58 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6009	N/A	DEVEN	Microsoft (R) Windows (R) 5.01. 2600 Service Pack 2 Multiprocessor Free.
7/6/2007	3:07:30 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6006	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was stopped.
7/6/2007	3:07:14 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Ati HotKey Poller service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	2:55:04 PM	Tcpip	Warning	None	4226	N/A	DEVEN	TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts.
7/6/2007	2:25:56 PM	Tcpip	Warning	None	4226	N/A	DEVEN	TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts.
7/6/2007	2:20:15 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	2:19:20 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:19:20 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:14:57 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:14:55 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:14:51 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:14:51 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:14:48 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	2:14:48 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:14:43 PM	W32Time	Information	None	35	N/A	DEVEN	The time service is now synchronizing the system time with the time source time.windows.com (ntp.m|0x1|192.168.2.24:123->207.46.130.100:123).
7/6/2007	2:14:43 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:14:42 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:14:42 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:14:42 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:14:42 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:14:42 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The iPod Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:14:42 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:14:42 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The iPod Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:14:41 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:14:34 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Telephony service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:14:34 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:14:34 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SRTSP service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:14:34 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:14:30 PM	SRTSP	Information	None	2003	N/A	DEVEN	Symantec Antivirus minifilter successfully loaded.
7/6/2007	2:14:10 PM	Dhcp	Warning	None	1003	N/A	DEVEN	Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 001A9277237D. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
7/6/2007	2:13:42 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6005	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was started.
7/6/2007	2:13:42 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6009	N/A	DEVEN	Microsoft (R) Windows (R) 5.01. 2600 Service Pack 2 Multiprocessor Free.
7/6/2007	2:06:38 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	2:05:38 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:05:38 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:01:56 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:01:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:01:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Telephony service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:01:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	2:01:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The iPod Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:01:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The iPod Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:01:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:01:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:01:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:01:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:01:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:01:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:01:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:01:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:01:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:01:40 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	2:01:39 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:01:39 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:01:39 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SRTSP service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	2:00:46 PM	SRTSP	Information	None	2003	N/A	DEVEN	Symantec Antivirus minifilter successfully loaded.
7/6/2007	2:00:28 PM	Dhcp	Warning	None	1003	N/A	DEVEN	Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 001A9277237D. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
7/6/2007	1:59:58 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6005	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was started.
7/6/2007	1:59:58 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6009	N/A	DEVEN	Microsoft (R) Windows (R) 5.01. 2600 Service Pack 2 Multiprocessor Free.
7/6/2007	1:50:46 PM	Tcpip	Warning	None	4226	N/A	DEVEN	TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts.
7/6/2007	1:37:53 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	1:37:14 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	1:37:14 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	1:20:42 PM	Print	Warning	None	20	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	Printer Driver CutePDF Writer for Windows NT x86 Version-3 was added or updated. Files:- PSCRIPT5.DLL, PS5UI.DLL, CUTEPDFW.PPD, PSCRIPT.HLP, PSCRIPT.NTF.
7/6/2007	12:41:55 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	12:41:15 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	12:41:15 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	12:34:12 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	12:33:18 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	12:33:18 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	12:19:49 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	12:19:43 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	12:19:43 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:40:51 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	11:39:39 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:39:39 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:38:39 AM	System Error	Error	(102)	1003	N/A	DEVEN	Error code 100000d1, parameter1 000000ac, parameter2 00000007, parameter3 00000000, parameter4 ba7105ed.
7/6/2007	11:38:09 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	11:38:04 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The iPod Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:38:03 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The iPod Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:38:02 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:38:02 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:35:39 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The McAfee Inc. service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Telephony service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:35:32 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SRTSP service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:34:48 AM	SRTSP	Information	None	2003	N/A	DEVEN	Symantec Antivirus minifilter successfully loaded.
7/6/2007	11:34:28 AM	Dhcp	Warning	None	1003	N/A	DEVEN	Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 001A9277237D. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
7/6/2007	11:34:01 AM	Save Dump	Information	None	1001	N/A	DEVEN	The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x100000d1 (0x000000ac, 0x00000007, 0x00000000, 0xba7105ed). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini070607-01.dmp.
7/6/2007	11:34:00 AM	EventLog	Information	None	6005	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was started.
7/6/2007	11:34:00 AM	EventLog	Information	None	6009	N/A	DEVEN	Microsoft (R) Windows (R) 5.01. 2600 Service Pack 2 Multiprocessor Free.
7/6/2007	11:28:46 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	11:27:22 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:27:22 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:24:09 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Symantec Core LC service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:24:05 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Symantec Core LC service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:23:41 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	11:23:36 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The iPod Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:23:35 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The iPod Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:23:34 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:23:34 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:23:18 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The McAfee Inc. service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Telephony service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SRTSP service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	11:22:43 AM	W32Time	Information	None	35	N/A	DEVEN	The time service is now synchronizing the system time with the time source time.windows.com (ntp.m|0x1|192.168.2.24:123->207.46.130.100:123).
7/6/2007	11:23:16 AM	SRTSP	Information	None	2003	N/A	DEVEN	Symantec Antivirus minifilter successfully loaded.
7/6/2007	11:22:55 AM	Dhcp	Warning	None	1003	N/A	DEVEN	Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 001A9277237D. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
7/6/2007	11:22:27 AM	EventLog	Information	None	6005	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was started.
7/6/2007	11:22:27 AM	EventLog	Information	None	6009	N/A	DEVEN	Microsoft (R) Windows (R) 5.01. 2600 Service Pack 2 Multiprocessor Free.
7/6/2007	12:44:52 AM	EventLog	Information	None	6006	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was stopped.
7/6/2007	12:44:33 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Ati HotKey Poller service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	12:23:39 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/6/2007	12:22:57 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	12:22:57 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:15:02 AM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/6/2007	12:13:26 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Symantec Core LC service entered the running state.
7/6/2007	12:13:25 AM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Symantec Core LC service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:40:50 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:21:57 PM	ati2mtag	Information	DVD_OV 62486	N/A	DEVEN	Invalid parameters
7/5/2007	11:17:05 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	11:16:22 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	11:16:22 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	11:15:46 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Universal Plug and Play Device Host service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	11:15:46 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Universal Plug and Play Device Host service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	10:18:41 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	10:17:58 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	10:17:58 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	10:12:04 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	10:11:13 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	10:11:13 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	9:54:01 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	9:53:37 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	9:53:37 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	9:17:11 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	9:16:15 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	9:16:15 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	8:11:42 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	8:10:46 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	8:10:46 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	7:15:27 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	7:14:29 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	7:14:29 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	7:07:27 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	7:06:27 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	7:06:27 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	6:13:57 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	6:12:46 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	6:12:46 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	6:08:24 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	6:08:23 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	6:08:22 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	6:08:14 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	6:08:14 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	6:08:14 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	6:08:13 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	6:08:12 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	6:08:12 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	6:08:12 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	6:08:11 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	6:08:11 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The iPod Service service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	6:08:11 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The iPod Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	6:08:11 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	6:08:11 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	6:08:06 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Telephony service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	6:08:06 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	6:08:06 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	6:08:06 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SRTSP service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	6:07:58 PM	SRTSP	Information	None	2003	N/A	DEVEN	Symantec Antivirus minifilter successfully loaded.
7/5/2007	6:07:36 PM	Dhcp	Warning	None	1003	N/A	DEVEN	Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 001A9277237D. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
7/5/2007	6:07:06 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6005	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was started.
7/5/2007	6:07:06 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6009	N/A	DEVEN	Microsoft (R) Windows (R) 5.01. 2600 Service Pack 2 Multiprocessor Free.
7/5/2007	6:03:31 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6006	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was stopped.
7/5/2007	6:03:28 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	6:03:21 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Ati HotKey Poller service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	6:03:21 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	6:03:21 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	6:00:40 PM	Tcpip	Warning	None	4226	N/A	DEVEN	TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts.
7/5/2007	5:58:58 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:58:57 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:58:46 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:58:46 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:58:46 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:58:46 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	5:58:45 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:58:42 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:58:38 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:58:38 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:58:38 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:58:38 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The iPod Service service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:58:38 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The iPod Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:58:38 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:58:38 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:58:38 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:58:38 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Telephony service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:58:38 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:58:38 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SRTSP service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:58:33 PM	SRTSP	Information	None	2003	N/A	DEVEN	Symantec Antivirus minifilter successfully loaded.
7/5/2007	5:58:11 PM	Dhcp	Warning	None	1003	N/A	DEVEN	Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 001A9277237D. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
7/5/2007	5:57:43 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6005	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was started.
7/5/2007	5:57:43 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6009	N/A	DEVEN	Microsoft (R) Windows (R) 5.01. 2600 Service Pack 2 Multiprocessor Free.
7/5/2007	5:51:48 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6006	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was stopped.
7/5/2007	5:51:38 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Ati HotKey Poller service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	5:38:09 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	5:36:54 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:36:54 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The LiveUpdate service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:33:20 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	5:32:45 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:32:42 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE	DEVEN	The HTTP SSL service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:32:32 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Symantec Core LC service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:32:30 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:32:30 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Application Layer Gateway Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:32:27 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Symantec Core LC service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:32:27 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:32:25 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SSDP Discovery Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:32:24 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:32:24 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The McAfee Update Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:32:24 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the stopped state.
7/5/2007	5:32:21 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:32:16 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The iPod Service service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:32:16 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The iPod Service service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:32:16 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:32:16 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:32:16 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	DEVEN\Administrator	DEVEN	The Remote Access Connection Manager service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:32:16 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7036	N/A	DEVEN	The Telephony service entered the running state.
7/5/2007	5:32:16 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The Terminal Services service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:32:16 PM	Service Control Manager	Information	None	7035	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	DEVEN	The SRTSP service was successfully sent a start control.
7/5/2007	5:32:09 PM	SRTSP	Information	None	2003	N/A	DEVEN	Symantec Antivirus minifilter successfully loaded.
7/5/2007	5:31:44 PM	Dhcp	Warning	None	1003	N/A	DEVEN	Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 001A9277237D. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
7/5/2007	5:31:14 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6005	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was started.
7/5/2007	5:31:14 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6009	N/A	DEVEN	Microsoft (R) Windows (R) 5.01. 2600 Service Pack 2 Multiprocessor Free.
7/5/2007	1:08:57 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6006	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was stopped.
7/5/2007	1:02:03 PM	Dhcp	Warning	None	1003	N/A	DEVEN	Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 001A9277237D. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.
7/5/2007	1:01:34 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6005	N/A	DEVEN	The Event log service was started.
7/5/2007	1:01:34 PM	EventLog	Information	None	6009	N/A	DEVEN	Microsoft (R) Windows (R) 5.01. 2600 Service Pack 2 Multiprocessor Free.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Application Popup	Information	None	26	N/A	DEVEN	Application popup: Windows - Delayed Write Failed : Windows was unable to save all the data for the file F:\junk\tiglusb\tech\msdn\ReadFile_fichiers\leftframe_fichiers\dtbar_fichiers\.svn. The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere. 
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Application Popup	Information	None	26	N/A	DEVEN	Application popup: Windows - Delayed Write Failed : Windows was unable to save all the data for the file F:\junk\tiglusb\tech\msdn\ReadFile_fichiers\leftframe_fichiers\search_fichiers\.svn. The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere. 
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Application Popup	Information	None	26	N/A	DEVEN	Application popup: Windows - Delayed Write Failed : Windows was unable to save all the data for the file F:\junk\tiglusb\tech\msdn\ReadFile_fichiers\rightframe_fichiers\.svn. The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere. 
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Application Popup	Information	None	26	N/A	DEVEN	Application popup: Windows - Delayed Write Failed : Windows was unable to save all the data for the file F:\junk\tiglusb\tech\msdn\ReadFile_fichiers\rightframe_fichiers\contentbar_fichiers\.svn. The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere. 
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:30 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Application Popup	Information	None	26	N/A	DEVEN	Application popup: Windows - Delayed Write Failed : Windows was unable to save all the data for the file F:\junk\tiglusb\tech\msdn\Synchronous and Asynchronous I-O_fichiers\rightframe_fichiers\contentbar_fichiers\.svn. The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere. 
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Application Popup	Information	None	26	N/A	DEVEN	Application popup: Windows - Delayed Write Failed : Windows was unable to save all the data for the file F:\junk\tiglusb\tech\msdn\Welcome to the MSDN Library_fichiers\rightframe_fichiers\wait_functions_fichiers\.svn. The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere. 
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Ntfs	Warning	None	50	N/A	DEVEN	{Delayed Write Failed} Windows was unable to save all the data for the file . The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere.
6/29/2007	1:12:29 AM	Disk	Warning	None	51	N/A	DEVEN	An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\D during a paging operation.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lots of disc errors in the third batch . . have you run diagnostics on the hard drive?


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I did once on pc pitstop

-----------------------------------------------
Description Drive C
Partition format NTFS
Cluster size 4 KB
Drive label No Label
Size 131061 MB
Free space 106687 MB (81%)
Junk files 38 MB (0%)
System Restore Space 15727 MB (12%)
Data fragmentation 0%
File fragmentation 2%
Uncached speed 67 MB/s (140%)

Percentages shown for free space, junk files (temporary files, browser cache, Recycle Bin files), and system restore space represent the size relative to the total disk capacity. A disk with 50% free space is half-full (or half-empty, if you're an optimist). PC Pitstop Optimize is an easy way to keep your hard disk free of unnecessary files.

Scan Now Our full tests only perform disk health checking on the C drive. We recommend that you check the health of your other drives using Disk MD.

Data fragmentation measures the percentage of data on the disk that is contained in fragmented files. File fragmentation is the percentage of files on the disk that are fragmented. Some disk optimization programs such as Window's Disk Defragmenter intentionally fragment files to place them in the best position to ensure quick program loading, so the fragmentation measures may be non-zero even after running a disk optimizer. For more details check out Disk MD.

Cached and uncached speed is measured in megabytes per second (MB/s). When a percentage is shown for cached and uncached speed, it compares the performance of the drive with those of systems in our database with the same processor and clock speed. (Our database currently has 1303 similar systems.) A rating of 200% means a disk is twice the performance of similar systems, 50% means it's half the performance. Cached disk speed generally measures the efficiency of the system's processor and memory system, not the performance of the hard disk. Uncached speed is most affected by the physical hard disk and the disk interface. 
-----------------------------------------------

After I ran that test I used disk cleanup and defragged

The computer's freezing problem grew more and more. As I looked at sensorsview when it was loading, it looked a little stressed but oddly enough memory usage was at a near constant 33% and HDD0 usage was surging pretty high and reaching 100 at times.

I demoted the page file a good deal. The lower limit became 100 from 2000 and the higher limit became 1000 from 4000. When it restarted, the computer froze before it reached the Windows login screen...
should I send the hdd back to NewEgg for a replacement?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'd first download diagnostics from the manufacturer . . it will confirm or rule out drive failure

Samsung http://www.samsungelectronics.com/hdd/support/utilities/utilities_index.html
Seagate http://www.seagate.com/support/seatools/index.html
Maxtor/Quantum http://www.maxtor.com/en/support/products/index.htm
Western Digital http://support.wdc.com/download/
IBM/Hitachi http://www.hgst.com/hdd/support/download.htm#DFT
fujitsu/Seimens http://www.fcpa.fujitsu.com/download/hard-drives/#diagnostic
IBM/Hitachi http://www.hgst.com/hdd/support/download.htm#DFT


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Its a Seagate and somehow it passed the Short Drive Self Test, the Short Generic Test, and the Long Generic Test, but it froze a few times while I was getting it to test. I don't know whats going on with this machine...


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

It froze again... Should I reformat?

My hdd is a seagate 320 GB showing up as 127 GB (SATA)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you try uninstalling McAflee? .


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Its uninstalling right now


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

For reference, can you only post the *Errors* in the logs please. The information and the rest are basically pointless. :wink:

You have too many disk errors - and that happens if your page file is too small, is on a corrupted portion of the drive or the HDD is corrupt. Try changing drive cables around and only leave one drive attached (bootup drive).

You have many Disk, ATi, iPod and McAfee errors - you will have to uninstall them completely, restart and then install them again.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

LeftIsTrembling said:


> My hdd is a seagate 320 GB showing up as 127 GB (SATA)


Right-click my computer and click manage. Go to disk management and you'll notice there's unallocated space. Right-click it and choose create partition to get access to that space.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

K I un-installed all of those and created a partition from the unallocated space. I'm checking to see if it is still freezing


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey on a side note I've been having a mouse problem since I reinstalled Intellipoint. All my scrolling is fragmented and non-smooth. It scrolls a part of the screen and then the rest refreshes. Its getting kind of annoying, does anyone know how i can fix this. I uninstalled Intellipoint again an the same crappy scrolling stayed. What should I do to fix it. Its the problem in everything, not just Firefox


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That's often a memory problem . . how much do you have?


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

NVM fixed it, when I uninstalled and reinstalled the ATI driver I forgot to fix some settings. Fixed em and now everything is perfect with the mouse. I haven't had the computer freeze yet =]


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Cool . . .


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

No freeze yet. AIM has froze, but the computer never did. I guess its working now. Thanks for the help everyone.

I'll be back again if anything screws up.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I was going into Windows XP repair console told me of some disk error when i did Dir.

A tried again to just reinstall the operating system, but not reformat. It didn't give me that option and made it look like there was only one used MB on my primary partition. No way was I going for that. I just quit and it reboot for me.
After the first screen it just had the flashing _ in the corner of a black screen. Nothing happened. Now I am reformatting hoping something good will happen I didn't have much new stuff on the hdd so all is ok


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

You should never install without formatting the HDD - it'll open a whole chapter of new problems later. :wink:

Let us know how the reinstallation goes.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

OK... I got a new HDD and everything working 100%. I put my graphics card in and everything kept working 100%. My dad changed the power supply to a CoolerMaster 650W power supply and the computer didn't run. We put in the old 600W ThermalTake power supply and it sparked somewhere. We quickly unplugged EVERYTHING. We just so happened to purchase a $150 Fry's generic computer that is SATA2-, DDR2-, and AM2 CPU socket-compatible. I plan on testing my RAM, HDD, and graphics card on this new computer. If all works, it is my motherbord or my CPU that caused the problem. If I transplanted my X2 4600+ into this computer (while it is off of course), would there be any necessary setup to do?

I will be buying a new motherboard compatible with my processor


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Redirect here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15...cessor-onto-a-new-mobo-169153.html#post995176


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

nvm the redirect above, its a failure

OK. My freezing came back.

We've tested almost everything
RAM - innocent
HDD - innocent
IGP driver - possibly guilty
PSU - innocent
Mobo - possibly guilty
CPU - possibly guilty.

The Radeon Xpress1250 graphics driver was the only unexplained error sticking out in Event Viewer. I'm installing the ATI website's driver and testing it out tonight. I have a NewEgg RMA on my mobo, so they're going to exchange it. If it still continues to fail, my cpu will be in question


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> My dad changed the power supply to a *CoolerMaster* 650W power supply and the computer didn't run. We put in the *old *600W ThermalTake power supply and it sparked somewhere. We quickly unplugged EVERYTHING


Huston, there is a problem...
Now you will need to do an out of case build: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/mysterious-hardware-problem-169622.html#post998688

check the capacitors on the mainboard for any leaking or bulged caps. The power supplies you are fooling with are substandard, and might cause damage to other components. You were already linked to the power supply sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

From http://www.techsupportforum.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=164926



LeftIsTrembling said:


> See http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/brand-new-self-built-computer-keeps-freezing-164926.html for full story (not necessary)
> 
> OK... I built a new computer and ask sending in a bad HDD for a new one everything started working 100% for the first time. I put my graphics card in and everything kept working 100%. My dad changed the power supply to a CoolerMaster 650W power supply and the computer didn't run. We put in the old 600W ThermalTake power supply and it sparked somewhere. We quickly unplugged EVERYTHING. We just so happened to purchase a $150 Fry's generic computer that is SATA2-, DDR2-, and AM2 CPU socket-compatible.
> 
> I tested my RAM, HDD, 600W ThermalTake power supply, and graphics card on this new computer. It all works (except my Radeon's driver (didn't work with Vista Home Basic)), and hence it is my motherbord or my CPU that caused the problem. If I transplant my Athlon X2 4600+ into this computer, would there be any necessary setup to do other than properly applying thermal paste?





LeftIsTrembling said:


> Ok, my Dad transferred the Sempron CPU from the Frys computer into my thought dead ASUS mobo a couple days. My mobo came back to life. Then he put the Athlon X2 into the Fry's computer and it didn't start. He put it into the ASUS mobo (where it began) and all went on without a hitch, that is until an hour ago. Where the spark came and what damaged occurred is unknown. When I came out of the shower and moved my mouse, all of a sudden I had a RAM dump. Ten minutes ago my computer randomly restarted. This happened with my prior computer a couple reasons, probably due to power issues regarding the fuse for my room, so restarting is not my problem. If I have any more issues I will report here


To clarify things a bit, my dad didn't like the idea of having to pay $100 on a psu, so after we put in the CoolerMaster that failed we went to Frys to return the ThermalTake and we bought another identical ThermalTake powersupply so if we found anything cheaper (due to rebates) we would have more time to return. 
This is the ThermalTake power supply we were and are using
http://www.gruntville.com/reviews/PSUs/tt_purepower_600/index.php

Also we've been having the restart/freeze problem since Day 1 or 2. The problem began when we were running the system on a 375 power supply or something. I believe that the restarts and the freezes could easily corrupt the OS like last time. Today we're shipping the mobo hopefully and putting in the new one as soon as it ships back.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

LeftIsTrembling said:


> To clarify things a bit, my dad didn't like the idea of having to pay $100 on a psu


Well you'll have to make him change his mind about this. 

The PSU is often overlooked when buying a new computer but it is the most important part of it. Computer components are very picky about the voltages they get and wrong or unstable voltages from a poor or unsufficient PSU will slowly damage them. First to go would be the memory so I would check that. You'll have to check your hard drive for errors also.

Download and burn memtest86+ bootable iso. You'll need to use a burning software that's able to burn CD's from .iso files (most softwares can do that but the one integrated in Windows XP can't).

Boot the computer on the CD : search for a message telling you which key to press to enter setup (usually the del key) or refer to this site to know how to enter the bios at startup and set the boot priority to CD-rom first.

Leave memtest run at least 3 full passes on your memory or leave it running overnight. It's recommended that you double-check those results with those from windiag as it runs different tests. Leave it running for 2-3 hours. Report if it finds any error.

Find out what the drive model is : the model ID will be under "disk drives" in the device manager, you can then google with it to find the corresponding manufacturer, or check the sticker that's on the drive itself. Then run the drive manufacturer's diagnostics utility on it. Report any error the long/extended test could find, and repair the bad clusters if needed.

Tell us how the new mobo works.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

On top of what justpassingby advised, try changing the HDD cable.

Since your power requirements are not large, you *can* get a very high class PSU for around $70 (on a deal).


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, yesterday, we bought another ASUS M2A-VM HDMI mobo to replace the one I was using. We replace it and well now that computer doesn't start up. It gives out one long beep and two short ones. It keeps looping that till we shut it down. No post on the monitor-outs (both VGA and DVI).

Since my CPU did not work in the Fry's box and only on my first ASUS mobo, would it seem likely that it is my CPU?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

That would be your video card that's not correctly seated. Informations about BIOS beeps :
http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/awardbeep.htm
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/bios-beep-codes-error-codes-146908.html

Since that motherboard has an integrated GPU the memory could also be the problem if it's not compatible or has been damaged due to bad voltages. Test each stick one at a time in one of the yellow memory slots.

Refer to the Qualified Vendor List in the motherboard manual (download the updated QVL list here if needed, expand manual and it's the one at the bottom) and check that your Crucial RAM is one of the referenced models. If it's not then you'll have to test with a compatible memory stick to make sure.

*Edit :* Check these guides about troubleshooting a motherboard that won't post :
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/asus-motherboard-doesnt-post-165444.html#post966273
how to troubleshoot motherboard issues

Btw, have you redone the thermal paste correctly on the CPU before installing it on the new motherboard ? If not would be a good idea to do that now so that you don't run into heat problems later.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> One major blunder I made was that I saved installer files from my old computer, which apparently *became infected and opened my new computer to trojans.* Generally my CPU usage stays around the single digits. All I have running any given moment is AIM, Firefox, GoogleTalk, McAfee SecurityCenter, and on slightly rarer occasions iTunes. I've been running SpyBot and Ad-Aware but things keep coming back up, but my CPU usage is generally low


Follow the link in my sig. This needs to be eliminated. Then we can move on.
Run the diagnostic utility for your hard drive from seagate. 
If you end up formatting to reinstall xp, use dban to clean that drive.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

BTW Speedster, the HDD has already been reformatted once since I dealt with the trojans

The motherboard that kept beeping got returned to Frys.
We put back in the old mobo (the first ASUS M2A-VM HDMI that we thought was responsible for the freezing) and that one began to peep out the same beeping pattern. We changed the RAM and even the power supply, and it kept beeping. We put our ThermalTake power on our Frys-built machine and everything went without a hitch, so I don't think my PSU is causing any problems. It can't be the ram either. We evn tried out some new RAM on it

Now at this point we've basically given up on the mobo type. We bought an HP Pavillion a6110n, which we are moving into a bigger case which can fit my fans and power supply cables. We took out the 320GB hdd preloaded with Vista and put my 320GB hdd that we loaded with XP (we'll be hunting down drivers). We're putting the Crucial Ballistix in it and probably this graphics card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121031


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Try contacting Asus to ask them if they know of incompatibilities between the M2A-VM HDMI and your Crucial Ballistix. Have you checked to see whether the exact model ID of your memory was in the QVL list ?


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Crucial's website told me that they are compatible with the mobo


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm now using the Asus M2N68-LA card from an HP Pavillion a6110n in my case with all my stuff. My graphics card is coming today and my computer will be completed. My freezing/restart problems have not reappeared so all is good


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

one problem just arose. My mouse and keyboard control panels just went crappy (they won't load) like they did before the last time I reformatted


----------

